# Where will I stay at first in China? How do I make calls?



## Yakitate (Nov 26, 2012)

Hello everybody.

I plan on moving from the US to Kunshan China to teach English in about a week. The problem is I haven't figured out where I will stay once I arrive yet (yes poor planning >_<). The company I will work for said they will help me find an apartment after I arrive, but I'm not exactly sure what I should do or where I should go upon arrival. Should I just arrange to stay at a hotel for a few days until I find an apartment? What do most foreigners in my position do?

Also, once I'm in Kunshan China, how do I arrange to get a cell phone? I don't want to use my iPhone ,because international rates are crazy expensive.

HELP PLEASe HEEELP PLEASE.


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

Should I just arrange to stay at a hotel for a few days until I find an apartment? What do most foreigners in my position do?

Have you consulted your institution or agent about arrival accommodations and wait for confirmation in case you are duplicating residential arrangements?


----------



## GrahamWeifang (Dec 14, 2012)

Yakitate said:


> Hello everybody.
> 
> I plan on moving from the US to Kunshan China to teach English in about a week. The problem is I haven't figured out where I will stay once I arrive yet (yes poor planning >_<). The company I will work for said they will help me find an apartment after I arrive, but I'm not exactly sure what I should do or where I should go upon arrival. Should I just arrange to stay at a hotel for a few days until I find an apartment? What do most foreigners in my position do?
> 
> ...


.
.
Hi,
You are probably in South China by now, so maybe a little late for the accommodation advice.

As for phones, simply buy a cheap new handset, with duel sim.
Pop your existing sim into sim slot 2
Buy a China Unicom or similar sim card locally, for sim slot 1.

Graham


----------

